# University Students



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Just curious...any University students out there? What school you go to? Program? and how do you try and maintain an aquarium with a student budget lol

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

For me, UofT st. george campus 2nd year student, majoring in Biology and environmental science.

to pay for my fish stuff, i work for a prof maintaining her 100+ fish tanks, and i get some free tid bits here and there like filter media, brine shrimp, etc.

however now that my setup is officially done, the only thing i spend money on is supplies like Prime and food, other than that it is all going to my savings account


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

University of Western Ontario (UWO), Masters program in Microbiology and Immunology.

Aquarium hobby is maintained through careful budgeting and cutting corners to save a few dollars here and there.

Whose lab do you work for (I'm curious)? I also went to U of T St. George Campus for my undergrad (specialized in molecular genetics).

It's nice that you can get free tidbits from the lab!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

jewel-stavroula said:


> University of Toronto. Aquarium hobby is maintained through outside financial resources like my very generous boyfriend.


ELL OH ELL sorry Jewel couldn't resist


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I am now ABD (all but degree), as I defended and submitted all my paperwork for my Master's at York University - my thesis was entitled "Mechanisms of corticosterone mediated inhibition of angiogenesis".

I paid for my fish stuff through selling plants, shrimp, corals and whatnot.

Also, it didn't hurt that I was gettting a generous scholarship from the Heart and Stroke Foundation of Ontario


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

University of Toronto, St.George campus, 3rd year in B.comm - I'm just lucky my dad loves fish so he helps out with some costs, he also has some friends in the aquarium industry, so I get some discounts and freebies once in a while. All other expenses come out of my savings. Unfortunately at this rate, I'll never be able to afford a car...


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> University of Western Ontario (UWO), Masters program in Microbiology and Immunology.
> 
> Aquarium hobby is maintained through careful budgeting and cutting corners to save a few dollars here and there.
> 
> ...


Helen Rodd, she part of the EEB department.



jon021 said:


> University of Toronto, St.George campus, 3rd year in B.comm - I'm just lucky my dad loves fish so he helps out with some costs, he also has some friends in the aquarium industry, so I get some discounts and freebies once in a while. All other expenses come out of my savings. Unfortunately at this rate, I'll never be able to afford a car...


lol really? we should meet up sometime


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ryersonnnnnnnnnn 

I switched from 3rd year bio and now I'm in 2nd year Early Childhood Education. One of the best things I've done in my life... 4 guys... ~200 girls and almost all my friends <33

I pay for my aquarium hobby by pan handling and charging women to ride on my bike. Ass, gas or grass... nobody rides for free!


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> Helen Rodd, she part of the EEB department.
> 
> lol really? we should meet up sometime


Yea we should, i'm not on the campus much though, i only have school on tuesdays and wednesdays and i'm a commuter so i don't hang around much after classes.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Brian said:


> Ryersonnnnnnnnnn
> 
> I switched from 3rd year bio and now I'm in 2nd year Early Childhood Education. One of the best things I've done in my life... 4 guys... ~200 girls and almost all my friends <33
> 
> I pay for my aquarium hobby by pan handling and charging women to ride on my bike. Ass, gas or grass... nobody rides for free!


lol brian...

my older sister did her ECE at ryerson many years ago, she's since got her B.Ed and now works for the TDSB, she is on Mat leave now with my little 5 month old nephew


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats dude!

Yah... ECE is... Every ****** E-magination? I dunno, I'm a little wired right now.

But yeah, I'm planning on finishing up my degree and heading to teacher college or applying to the police academy. :S I've also been offered a job in Saudi Arabia as a senior client executive but I have no background in business... haha.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Byronicle said:


> Helen Rodd, she part of the EEB department.


Hm, she must be new. I don't recognize her name.


----------

